# it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

it runs and is finally able to cruise just in time for me to go back to Iraq. Bad timing but better than next year when I come back. Need taller tires or bigger tire/wheel combo. Lose traction in 4th at full gas when i stomp it. Only have 13x8 ats classics with 175/50's. I thought it was my clutch slipping, but for a new clutch to do that would be weird especially in 4th. I can feel it lose traction a little when it does it. She is pretty quick up to about 70 and loud as hell at WOT. I have to get the linkage for my shifter lined up, 1st and 2nd are picky, but other than that a beast.


----------



## turoc (Mar 11, 2003)

Pics or didnt happen?


----------



## rol1in0n20s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: (turoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turoc* »_Pics or didnt happen?

Video.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (hick)*











































_Modified by hick at 9:24 PM 10-15-2009_


----------



## wantacad (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (hick)*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anything done to the motor? cams? high compression? etc....


_Modified by wantacad at 5:51 AM 10-15-2009_


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (wantacad)*

2.1L stroker bottom end (2.0L block machined for a 95.5mm TDi crank, samefactory bore)
9A rods and pistons
total seal rings
BBM glyco coated main and rod bearings, standard caps and bolts
BBM high flow oil pump
BBM windage tray
new oil pan
all new goetze bottom end gasket/seal kit, including front and rear main seals/
180 thermostatnew dipstick and orange holder
ABF serpentine setup, with correct geometry pulleys and new belt, no A/C
BBM heavy duty timing set. 
VWMS+ head gasket allows 10.8:1 ratio but keeps valve clearance for added rodstroke
all new water hoses from the dealership
factory correct oil cooler delete parts from dealership setup for external oilcooler 
mocal ext oil cooler 
new metal coolant lines from dealership
new oil and water senders throughout
new freeze plugs added when block was tanked
BBM block breather block off plate
BBM New Beetle crankcase breather for valve cover 
TT stainless .05 undercut intake valves
TT sodium filled .05 undercut exhaust valves
TT titanium retainersTT 10 degree locks
TT dual valve springs
TT cut valve guides
Schrick 276/288 camsTT 
lightweight MKIII valve followers
factory head bolts
goetze upper engine gasket/seal set
Sachs sport clutchfactory 
lightened flywheel
new tranny tins
020 fully rebuilt locally
Supersprint header
Powersprint exhust (straight pipe)
Pierce manifold
Pierce waterneck
Polo Radiator

_Modified by hick at 4:52 PM 10-15-2009_

_Modified by hick at 4:54 PM 10-15-2009_


_Modified by hick at 6:04 PM 10-17-2009_


----------



## secondgen (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (hick)*

Get that little bizzle on a dyno! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (secondgen)*

it will have to wait till I get back from Iraq, roads are being salted as I speak (decided to snow today), and the stuff here in Germany is no joke, time to sit in the garage until I get my 2 weeks of R and R in May.


----------



## rol1in0n20s (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the super wide wheels, poked out with stretched tires look, just my personal taste... Aside from that though, car looks great, nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (rol1in0n20s)*

Having any oil come out of that breather setup at all? I kind of like it.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

so far so good with the breather.. got to get a short shift kit. tired of babying first and second. I need to find out what is up with my clutch or clutch cable, if it is sticking after being engaged (too tight). Any ideas on how to trouble shoot this. When I am in fourth going about 45-50 and I get on the throttle the eng rpms climb but no pull, I can feel the tires break traction ( i think), but I am not 100% sure what is up. I guess I need to find a hill and see if it slips then go from there.


_Modified by hick at 9:44 PM 10-16-2009_


----------



## turoc (Mar 11, 2003)

Nice!
What you got for ignition timing?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice setup
To check the clutch, if the speed increases when it's happening, it's the tires, if speed stays the same but RPM goes up, it's the clutch.
I don't think you're making enough power to spin 4th that bad in the dry, even on those tires and in the cold.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks sp. Me either. I think it was the clutch cable not set right, it is not allowing the clutch to fully disengage, so I loosened it up and no issues, but now it is really loose with a lot of play.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

ok now it is slipping again, it is tempermental. Guess I will have to check out my clutch now. Any suggestions on clutch kits for 16v 020 tranny. Guess I will be calling TT for some prices.


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: (hick)*

Your flywheel might be glazed or the surface of the clutch might be cooked from not engaging all the way.


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (dubdaze68)*

02A, G60 flywheel, VR6 clutch.
My .02c


----------



## briansimons (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (turoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turoc* »_Nice!
What you got for ignition timing?

x2, what are you running for ignition? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: (briansimons)*

stock 16v distributor, MK1 ignition


----------



## Big CADDY (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: (hick)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hmontaq (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (hick)*

Nice spec. Stay safe over there. Im going home tomorrow after 4 years as a contractor in Afghanistan.


----------



## hick (Feb 4, 2004)

have to find a way to stash some cash while I am over here in this shi*hole. Need a new clutch and some BBS's, we shall see in a year............


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (hick)*



hick said:


> Where did you get the carb linkage!! is it custom? I need one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (miltonbug)*

That's the best, most adjustable linkage, it rocks!
Doesn't work well on the longer style manifolds where middle clearance changes between the carbs, though.
Awesome motor build, that thing will boogy for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rol1in0n20s (Feb 2, 2007)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (Mk2enthusiast)*

No seriously, what kind of throttle linkage is that?? I wanna know too


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (rol1in0n20s)*

c'mon fellas, google is your friend!!!








http://www.redlineweber.com/ht...a.htm


----------



## miltonbug (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: it's alive!! finally 2.0 9A with 45 webers (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_c'mon fellas, google is your friend!!!








http://www.redlineweber.com/ht...a.htm 
.
Thanks Bro!!!! Its also pretty close to me! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

